# I rescued 2 huge oscars today



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi, i rescued to monster sized oscars today. I had been toying with the idea then when i found out that they were housed in a 75 gallon with a divider down the middle I had to get them today. I have them in a six foot 135 gallon tank. My Ph is a bit high for oscars but the guy who had them before told me that his ph was 8.4 so i think they should be ok in my water. Im pretty excited about them, i wanted to grow out my own oscars but the two times i tried to buy them from a LFS they withered and died , i believe the ph was too much for them. I did not think i would find any kept in higher ph for sale. Here they are, keep in mind their color is washed out cause they are pouting and stressed from the traumatic move. I think they should color up nicely in the next week or so. The red oscar is approx 10-11 inches and the tiger oscar is 12-13 inches. The red is the dominant one and also appears older . He certainly is heavier . I still have to measure them but didnt want to do it on their first day. I did tape up a fishing measure sticker on the glass and those were the approx measurements when they swam slowly infront of it.


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, Wish I had the room for another 6 footer.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

very nice. I almost took in 2 12 inchers in a 90 but couldnet find a 6 footer for them without getting rid of others i was attached to. Good 4 yoy they look great! :thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Great rescue. Funny, I did the same thing a couple weeks ago,
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=173979


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice rescue and very nice fish.

Mine look like they have been lip locking and each have a few missing scales. The large red one appears to have had hole in the head in the past, He has healed scars, anything i should do to keep an eye on it or do they need treatment for life to keep it from coming back ? None of my oscars in the past ever had it so im not familiar with the treatments etc...


----------



## SYcichlid (Jul 14, 2005)

If you're attached to the other small fish in the tank I would find a new home for them ASAP..Once the Oscars get use to their new home they will have plenty of little snacks swimming around them. opcorn:


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know. I tried to catch them but there were too many of them and they were too small, i would have to totally empty out the whole tank to bare sand, even then they would be very hard to catch. I have more of them, just feel kind of bad, i did add in more rocks to hide from them. Oh well not alot i can do about them .


----------

